# Housebreaking w/Corophagia



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, so it turns out that Tinkerbelle isn't doing nearly as well with housetraining as I had hoped. She just brought herself a "present" to enjoy on our couch and I think she's been using the guest room as a receptable. I'm very reluctant to start crating again because I think it'll make the corophagia worse but I don't know what else to do. I've bought commercial strength cleanser for our carpets and floors and still she soils the same area's again and again. I don't punish for accidents. I don't scold. I'm just :smilie_tischkante:. Anyone else that has a dog like this, how did you housebreak them?


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Is there one spot that she is going to? I put my Iris holder upside down and it deters him, since I have two of them. But putting something over the spot that she cant squat will usually help, I found that. Max likes the smell of all the cleaners ment to deter the dog and they dont work...lol..PM me any questions.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

It's usually multiple spots in the same room. I don't have that much spare furniture. It's not like she has no idea she's supposed to go outside, she's alerted to me a couple of times and I respond promptly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She may not have no idea...but clearly she doesn't have a solid grasp of house training. 
I would gate her out of other rooms or leash her to you. Take her out, go out with her. Reward with food and praise when she goes outside. Take her out and feed her on a strict schedule. Once her bladder and bowels are on a schedule, life will be easier. If she has not defecated, keep her leashed to you. This prevents accidents. If you have to leave her alone, be sure she defecates before you leave. Confine her to a small area of the house. 

What diet is she on?


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Merrick Wilderness, about a half cup twice a day.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

jmm said:


> She may not have no idea...but clearly she doesn't have a solid grasp of house training.
> I would gate her out of other rooms or leash her to you. Take her out, go out with her. Reward with food and praise when she goes outside. Take her out and feed her on a strict schedule. Once her bladder and bowels are on a schedule, life will be easier. If she has not defecated, keep her leashed to you. This prevents accidents. If you have to leave her alone, be sure she defecates before you leave. Confine her to a small area of the house.
> 
> What diet is she on?


Good post:thumbsup: I have half my house gated, the half with the good carpets! Mary anna:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1/2 cup twice daily? How old is she? How big is she? How often is she pooping each day? Are you feeding her a meal and picking it up or putting 1/2 cup down twice a day and letting her nibble?

I asked because some of the high protein foods seem to encourage such habits...but Wilderness is not one of those.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

I put it down and when she leaves it the Lhasa gobbles up what she leaves. She's four and weighed 5ibs14ounces a few weeks ago. The vet wants her to gain a pound or two. She usually only poops once a day.
I've been taking her out every two hours since eight and she usually just marks and looks at me to come back inside.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would start feeding her strict meals. If you have an underweight dog you really need to know exactly what they are taking in. And the more accurate your picture of what she takes in, the more predictable her potty schedule would be.


----------

